# Urdu: Variety



## lcfatima

Variety is another word that I hear people say often in English. My dictionary gives the simple "mukhtalif qismo.n ke..." (Can that be bumped up a notch with mukhtalif eqsaam ki ashyaa' or something?).

Is there one word that conveys "variety"? How can I say:

There are a variety of vegetables in this store.


----------



## panjabigator

How about <tarah tarah>, <alag alag> or the Hindi <bhin bhin>?

Panjabi: <vakh o vakh>


----------



## lcfatima

Yes tarah tarah ke/ki... or alag alag ke/ki work, but I guess I was looking for something of a higher register. Let's see what BP of Faylasoof suggest.


----------



## BP.

The word for variety is *tanaww'o*: *تنٌوع*. From *n'o*:*نوع* - type, kind (syn: *qism*:*قسم*). When something exhibits variety we say it is *mutanaww'o*: *متنٌوع*. A fairly common spoken word if you were wondering!

So the sentence could go like:
*is dukaan mai.n mukhtalif anwa' o iqsaam ki sabziaa.n dastiaab hai.n*
or
*is dukaan mai.n bhaant bhaant ki tarkaari farokht hoti hai*
or to use the big word:
*imdukaan mutanaww'o sabziaa.n maujood hai.n*

gator, could you expand on the usage of *vakh o vakh*. Head it the first time.


----------



## Faylasoof

The above are good examples. Here are others. Apart from <_T_araH _T_araH > and تنوع  tanawwo3 etc., we also have:

 گونا گونی  goonaa goonii 
 فُقدانِ  یکسانی  fuqdaan-e-yaksaanii 
مُتفرق mutafarriq
اَقسام  aqsaam 
وَضَع  waDha3 
انواع anwaa3
 مُختَلِف  نَوعِیَّتmukhtalif nau3iyyat

May also be used as:
كَی + اَقسام  /  وَضَع  /  نَوعِیَّت.. etc. etc.

Some examples:

is zabaan ke kai lahje hai.n = yeh zabaan mutanawwa3 lahjoon par mabnii hai = is zabaan ke lahjo.n mei.n tanawwo3 hai = is zabaan ke mutafarriq lahje hai.n = This language has / consists of a variety of accents 

is phal ke kai aqsaam hai.n = is phal kii kai qisme.n hai.n = this fruit has many varieties 

is cheez kii kai waDha3 hai.n = is cheez ke kai / mukhtalif ashkaal o aqsaam hai.n  = this thing comes in a variety of shapes


----------



## panjabigator

Thanks for that, BP and Faylasoof.  

<vakh> comes from the word <vakhrā>, which means "unique" or "different."  There is a famous saying, "lokī duniyā vich vasde batere, pa.njābīyā.n dī shān vakhrī>.


----------



## lcfatima

Okay, very good. Will print this out. Thanks.


----------



## lcfatima

PG: Does that mean- A lot of people exist/live in this world, but the splendour of the Punjabis is something unique?


----------



## panjabigator

lcfatima said:


> PG: Does that mean- A lot of people exist/live in this world, but the splendour of the Punjabis is something unique?



Bingo.


----------



## bakshink

Dear Punjabigator
I have composed these lines to elaborate on the meaning of vakh to Icfatima and Fylasoof- What say you?

Roop tera lishkare mare- lakh lakh di teri akh nee
Aun te jag vich husan batere/ (bathere)
Par toon. sab ton. vakh nee


----------



## panjabigator

Works nicely. Thanks for the context.

Would you say <vakh o vakh> could be <bhin bhin> in Hindi?


----------



## bakshink

Yes Bhinn Bhinn is correct 'N' is emphasized and written with half 'n' and a full 'n'. Bhanti-Bhanti is also used in hindi with adaptation in Urdu as bhant- bhant as mentioned by BP and Bhant-Bhant is also used and accepted in Punjabi only that Bh of hindi is b'ha in Punjabi as in b'hra (brother)


----------



## Illuminatus

In Hindi, you will hear sentences like:

_Yahaan bhinn-bhinn prakaar ke jeev-jantu paaye jaate hai.n_


----------



## bakshink

And also Is duniya main bhanti bhanti ke log bhinn bhinn bhashain. bolte hain... I have used bhashain. (rather high sounding) for languages rather than using "zubanain" which will suit more with mukhtalif

And PG vakho vakh indeed means bhinn bhinn ..Like Othhe vakho vakh teran. diyan. cheezan. mildiyan. si (or) san. Sometimes we don't use vakho vakh but just vakh vakh. Like vakh vakh kisam de pehrave (garments/apparel)


----------



## Sheikh_14

BP. said:


> The word for variety is *tanaww'o*: *تنٌوع*. From *n'o*:*نوع* - type, kind (syn: *qism*:*قسم*). When something exhibits variety we say it is *mutanaww'o*: *متنٌوع*. A fairly common spoken word if you were wondering!
> 
> So the sentence could go like:
> *is dukaan mai.n mukhtalif anwa' o iqsaam ki sabziaa.n dastiaab hai.n*
> or
> *is dukaan mai.n bhaant bhaant ki tarkaari farokht hoti hai*
> or to use the big word:
> *imdukaan mutanaww'o sabziaa.n maujood hai.n*
> 
> gator, could you expand on the usage of *vakh o vakh*. Head it the first time.



So which of the alternatives propounded by yourself and Faylasoof saahib fit in these two scenarios. 
A) I bought this shirt for the sake of variety- Dare I say could a fresh coinage here work in the form of anwa' pasandi I.e. being a reverer of variety.
B) the human race enjoys variety.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Shouldn't imdukaan also be followed by "meiN" since Im is pretty much the Farsi equivalent of Is ? Imroz= is roz, imsaal= is saal.


----------

